# Is this overstocked?



## No face (Jul 22, 2010)

So my current 29g tank consists of 1 Percula clown, 1 six line wrasse, 1 neon goby, 1 CBS and 5 Cerith snails. Is this way over stocked? If it's not could someone give me a list of hardy fish i could fit in there? *H2


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

No face said:


> So my current 29g tank consists of 1 Percula clown, 1 six line wrasse, 1 neon goby, 1 CBS and 5 Cerith snails. Is this way over stocked? If it's not could someone give me a list of hardy fish i could fit in there? *H2


I would keep it just the way it is.


----------



## squidgetyo12 (May 19, 2010)

I agree with cdot, but if you absolutely have to add another fish I would add either a smaller blenny or goby like a bicolor blenny or yellow watchman goby


----------

